# Nice R Series on ebay



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Don't know if I believe the story or not, but it's a nice tractor even if it has been restored. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3818474932&category=50921


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

That appraisal price seems quite high mg: in my opinion. If I were that guy, I would take the $10,000 and run NANA


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

$67,000 they are worth that much seems super high to me.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

$67,000? That seems extremely high. Wonder why good ole' machinery link only appraises this tractor at the following:

Estimated Average Value
Less Repairs 
Premium $2,617 
Good $2,029 
Fair $1,224 

I guess they are assuming extremely poor conditions for 52 years or something. In any case I think he is extremely lucky to get 10K for it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I wonder where he got the appraisel from....probably a dream....I can't believe anyone will bid $10,000 for it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

There is a sucker born every minute. The price is already over $10,000. If the story is true, it is a highly unusually good condition tractor but not worth 67K.


----------

